# wilting sprouts



## BROMAN (Oct 27, 2014)

I have 2 lsd seeds  that have sprouted but, are now wilting. they are in party cups with 70/30 coco/perlite under a 1200 lumen cfl.  temps at 85 and humidity is at 50.  Initially I saturated the cups and I've been keeping the surface moist. should I place zip locks over the cups? do I need more light? help


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds like you may have over watered. I have never needed a dome on seedlings. Only clones when the air is dry and they are fresh cuts.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 27, 2014)

how big are they, once they get going you dont need to keep them constantly saturated, you dont need a dome for seedlings as mentioned,  anyway we can see a pic it will help people help you alot faster.


----------



## BROMAN (Oct 27, 2014)

trying to respect old girls paranoid request that I not post pics. but they are 1" or so. ive probably have over watered. if I back off will they perk up?


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes they should.  MJ really thrives with a good wet/dry cycle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2014)

I also think that 85 is too warm.  See if you can get the temp down some.  Tell us about your grow space.  You are running a very small light and you will need a lot more lumens before you get to harvest and temps are going to be important.


----------



## BROMAN (Oct 27, 2014)

Whew.. ok I'll back off with the water and raise the lights a bit.  My closet is 2x8.5', with the shelf in there is 5' of usable height.  I've got a 400w batwing and a 400w cooltube. The cooltube is dual capable for flowering. I've got a 435 cfm cap fan boxed up, insulated ducting, mylar lined walls and a couple of room fans.  The cfls are there just until the first leaves develop.  
thanx for the responses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

Rather than raising the light, I would try to get the temps down.  Small wattage lights need to be kept very close to the plant to prevent stretch.  Do you have any ventilation run now?  An oscillating fan?  Are the 400 watt lights running?


----------



## BROMAN (Oct 30, 2014)

the 400s are not on just the two cfls. I can add more bulbs how many lumens are best for newly sprouted seedlings?  the cap fan isn't running but ive got a clip fan blowing. temps are good at 77 now but one of the lsds seems done for. I think the cups dried out a little too much while I was gone today but, an inch to an 1"1/2 down the coco is still very moist.  do you think it could the waters ph?  well this is why I germed 9 seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2014)

No, probably not pH.  The proper pH is necessary for proper nutrient uptake.  Unless your pH is way out of whack, you should be okay watering with tap water.  You should not really have to be watering the cups more than once a day.  Water them well not just on the surface and them let it dry out some.  I doubt that lack of water was the problem unless you have been watering them very shallowly with only small amounts of water.


----------



## BROMAN (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah.. I was watering rather shallowly as I suspected that I was overwatering and they seemed wet just an inch or so down. I will add a couple more cfls water thoroughly and allow the cups to lighten up before watering again. buying a spray bottle for one that cant seem to shed its seed husk. I 'm placing baggies over the other 4 that haven't sprouted. 3 of those are left over joey c99 bought on your recommendation a w h I l e ago HG. I killed the other 7 way back and I'm hoping to green up this brown thumb.


----------

